# Crest Of My Tiel



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

I've noticed lately that my tiel's crest is bent just a little bit to left side. This is when he's in a normal mood.
Does anyone have any ideas about this? I'm going to worry more if it will bend any further. :hmm: 
Thanks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He probably did something that damaged the feathers slightly. If that's the case then the crest will probably stay bent until he molts in some new feathers, and it might get worse if the damage progresses. A lot of my birds have had bent tail feathers at one time or another.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Saturn lost a feather from his crest. Is that ok? 
Was he in a molting process?

And I don't mean to go off topic but if a tiel doesn't have a crest at all, will it actually suffer? How?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Birds lose all sorts of feathers when they moult - tail, wing, back, downy feathers and crests. They'll grow back =)


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

My Sandy is moulting alot atm he's getting into that maturer bird cycle finally,
his feather are moulting badley he does look pretty scruffy atm but he has alot of new growth everywhere his crest especially 

I gave him a bath yesterday to investigate and my poor little fellow has alotof pins lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

ChocoNoir said:


> Saturn lost a feather from his crest. Is that ok?
> Was he in a molting process?
> 
> And I don't mean to go off topic but if a tiel doesn't have a crest at all, will it actually suffer? How?


I try and keep all of Spikes molted crest feathers. I think they are the nicest ones he molts


----------

